# Steamed Mushrooms



## gbhunter (Oct 14, 2004)

Im just curious if steamed mushrooms taste good. Also how long does one steam them and how do you know they are done?


----------



## chefmarco (Jun 26, 2005)

mushrooms dont take a long time to steam a few minutes and remember mushrooms will absorb whatever flavour you cook them with so be careful

i prefer to saute mushrooms with a shallot and a little white wine


----------



## fincher (Jul 5, 2005)

what kind of mushrooms? button? whole or sliced?

I'm not sure I'd steam mushrooms, but then again your not asking my opinion on the cooking technique, so I'll answer your question the best I'm able with information you supply me.

in the mean time, doness with a mushroom is relative. since you can eat a mushroom raw, doness becomes a matter of application. For instance if you wanted to steam a button mushroom whole for a salad, simply because you didn't want to eat it completly raw. I'd steam it for just a minute or so, so the mushroom starts sweating, is softer but still has a firm body for texture in the salad.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

doesn't steaming just make them slimey?
Um, why would that be preferable over so many other ways to prepare them?


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

"steaming" mushrooms is an ok thing to do, just don't steam with water. For obvious reasons. white wine or a touch butter and pinch of salt, and you are on your way. I'd much rather eat a cooked or steamed mushroom, than a raw one anyday.


----------

